# NO FX Channel after May 30?



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

There is no guide data for the FX Channel 248 after the afternoon of Wednesday, May 30th. 

Does anyone know what is happening to the FX Channel.

I did notice with a little research that DirecTV has screwed up the FX Channel multiple times in the past few years. And that someone made a change to the FX Channel guide data on the Standalone TiVos in the last week that screwed them up and caused the SA TiVos to drop the channel.

I wonder why they seem to screw up the FX Channel all the time. 

Does DirecTV have something against the FX Channel, which FOX owns?

Or is DirecTV just careless when it comes to the FX Channel?

Anyway, does anyone know what is up with the lack of guide data after May 30th?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

DirecTV has little to do with guide data. It comes from the Tribune Company and is simply passed along.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

None of the Cable or Sat companies do their own Guide Data. It comes from Tribune.

So maybe Tribune has something against FX? Who knows.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

A couple of weeks ago there were problems with Stand Alone TiVos that used DirecTV, where they had no guide data for FX. I wonder if Tribune indeed DOE have a problem with FX on DirecTV!


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Isn't there a link where you can report missing guide data to them? I know there used to be in the past but I can never remember it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Isn't there a link where you can report missing guide data to them? I know there used to be in the past but I can never remember it.


http://www.zap2it.com/index/feedback


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> http://www.zap2it.com/index/feedback


I reported the missing Guide Data this morning.

Am I the only one who watches the FX Channel (Channel 248)?


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

It's been noted in the SP Alert forum that the guide data for FX has been messed up for the past week or so, with shows that are normally listed to run over showing up with start and end times on the hour. Don't know what's up with that. When I missed _The Shield_'s first two airings last week, the next day I looked back at the guide data for that night to find an empty gap of hours. Weird. Something is afoot.


----------



## jaydro (Oct 19, 2003)

Out of curiosity, I fired up my dormant SA TiVo, which still hopes it might be connected to cable again someday. The guide data for FX is normal, and it also appears to be correct, with extended times for _The Shield_ and _The Riches_ tonight. So much for DirecTV having nothing to do with guide data.... It looks like we're not getting updates for some reason.


----------



## Brutelee (Nov 21, 2005)

It appears that somebody has addressed this problem. I just checked 2 of my directivos and they have just started showing FX Guide data after 5:00 pm CDT on June 30. Most of the shows are still showing "to be announced", but at least they are not just blank like they have been showing up until now. 

None if it is showing up in searches or SPs yet, but I assume that won't happen until the Tivo reindexes


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Yep, looks like the Guide Data is complete again.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

I forgot to check before leaving for work.
Hope it gets The Shield tonight.

TG for multiple reairs if it doesn't.


phox


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

The season finale for The Shield is in my Guide Data now but my Season Pass doesn't list the episode. I deleted and recreated the SP and it still doesn't pick up the finale. I added a manual recording for the finale.


----------



## mfeinstein (Apr 3, 2004)

I noticed this morning that my guide data for FX is now there. My Season Pass for the Riches wasn't picked up, so I had to add it manually (and add 10 minutes to the end as it runs longer than the 1:00 that is shown in the guide).


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

rhuntington3 said:


> The season finale for The Shield is in my Guide Data now but my Season Pass doesn't list the episode. I deleted and recreated the SP and it still doesn't pick up the finale. I added a manual recording for the finale.


If the guide data just got restored, it will take a bit of time for it to be indexed. Once indexed, the SP would probably have found it.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Is the Shield Finale airing Tuesday in it's normal slot?

My SP picked it up on Thursday 6-7, and shows that to be the first instance of "Spanish Practices",
and shows it to be an hour and 35 minutes, or something like that.


phox


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

phox_mulder said:


> Is the Shield Finale airing Tuesday in it's normal slot?
> 
> My SP picked it up on Thursday 6-7, and shows that to be the first instance of "Spanish Practices",
> and shows it to be an hour and 35 minutes, or something like that.
> ...


Yup, airing tuesday night as usual. But it is 1:35 long.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> Yup, airing tuesday night as usual. But it is 1:35 long.


I'll check again when I get home in the morning.

Might just be a case of not quite indexed all the way.

phox


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Well its after May 30 and FX is fine and well here


----------



## NFLnut (Apr 22, 2000)

Well, I can say that I've watched the FX channel maybe one time when they were showing an old Rocky rerun. Honestly, how many times can they repeat "The Man Show?!"


----------

